

Finding good coders via online coding/sql test - techtestnow

We have launched an online coding/sql test platform to help companies weed out the bad programmers and save time/money in the hiring process.&#60;p&#62;Candidates have to write code, compile and test it online, and the system automatically scores based on code quality, accuracy etc. and rates the candidates. There is also a video playback feature that allows the recrutier to review how the candidate wrote the code.&#60;p&#62;Currently major programming languages such a Java, C#, Vb.Net, Ruby, Python, etc are supported along with testing for SQL using a live database.&#60;p&#62;Please visit www.techtestnow.com to learn more.
======
Truskawka
This is similar to Codility?

